# Allroad Performance Parts



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

This subject comes up alot...so I figured I'd make a resource 
Mods Please Sticky....I'll add more later
TBB=throttle body boot- Stock one gets old and cracks, causes premature turbo failure
Aftermarket TBB's- Achtuning, Samco, AMS.
DV's= Diverter valves- Diaphram's in stock dv's break and leak. Causes all sorts of problems.
Aftermarket DV's- Forge,Baileys , Bosch(710n)[not actually aftermarket, comes stock on Audi TT 225), Evolution Motorsport, Hyperboost

Intake- Helps the car breathe a little better- EvoMS v-flow
EvoMS CAI
AWE S-Flow
Clutch-
RS4 Clutch with aluminum Flywheel-from AWE
Other mods worth looking at-
AWE DTS -The AWE Tuning Drive Train Stabilizer (DTS) eliminates the excessive engine and transmission torsional movement found in these vehicles. The results are phenomenal throttle response, crisper and more precise shifts, and more power to the ground.
AWE Intercoolers
RS4 Motor Mount -This is the genuine OEM Audi Part, as used on the B5 RS4 Supercar. These mounts are rated to deal with 380hp right from the factory, and are a great upgrade for Any S4 2.7t model.
APR Snub Mount -helps to limit engine / drivetrain movement during performance driving.
H-sport Sway Bars -With emphasis on retaining ride quality and off-road capability, the H Sport sway bars are a great roll-reducing addition to the Allroad.



_Modified by diive4sho at 3:22 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

good info
are those mounts compatible with a tiptronic?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

why was this not stickied?
I ended up purchasing the RS4 mounts from the dealer. I got the two side mounts for $200. Good price?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

not bad


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_why was this not stickied?

because only threads created by mods/admins/staff can be _stuck_. I'll work on a DIY/FAQ thread so we can link this.
Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Brad


----------

